# flounder



## auTiger007 (May 12, 2014)

I know you cannot spear or stab a flounder near the jetties - 100 yards - but can you scoop them with a net and put them in a boat?

I was just wandering - any help is appreciated.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

When the flounder are running I use a net all the time. I would not try and put a doormat in the boat with out a net catching them with hook and line. FWC has been right next to me by the jetties when I have used a net to land one (no problem). I think also this would applied for sheepshead or any other fish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you mean while diving? Using a net to grab them off the bottom?

If so, I think you are fine. They clearly define what is and isn't spearing and netting while it may be unorthodox, I believe it to be completely legal.


----------



## auTiger007 (May 12, 2014)

thanks - that was my thought -


----------

